# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal- arifkie graha bintaro

## arifkie

Perkenalkan nama saya arifkie, graha bintaro-tangsel, baru mulai menggemari ikan koi. Mohon bimbingannya.

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal om welcome to kois

----------


## showa

silahkan om Arif..............dibaca baca aja dulu isi forum ini semoga membantu om...............penggemar ikan koi di sekitar om itu  banyak sekali loh.

----------

